# Sunday, May 15th Horse Show - Kendall Co. IL



## HorseDad (Feb 4, 2009)

*Sunday, May 15th OPEN Horse Show - Kendall Co. IL*

Hi guys, the Renegades Rebels and Rogues Open Horse Show at Harris in Kendall Co. 
has been postponed to the raindate of 5/15!

info here:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/may-1st-horse-show-kendall-co-83635/

or the showbill here:
http://web.extension.illinois.edu/kendall/downloads/27214.pdf

Thanks!


*****

MAY 15TH – HORSE SHOW!

I just wanted to let you know that there is a horse show in Yorkville, IL at Harris Forest Preserve (just east of Kendall County Fairgrounds). Below is the show bill. This western and English show is put on by my 4H club – Renegades, Rebels, and Rogues. 

*RENEGADES REBELS & ROGUES 4H CLUB*​ *17**th ANNUAL OPEN HORSE SHOW*​ *Sunday May 15th, 2011 - grounds must be dry. Gates open at 8:00 AM- No early arrivals. Location: Harris Forest Preserve Rt. 71, Yorkville, IL. Show starts at 9:30 AM *

_Rain date–May 15, if questionable if the ground is dry enough please call 630-849-5400 _

Entry fees $6.00 per class, $8.00 each Open class, $2.00 office charge per horse, NO REFUNDS. 

60% pay back to Open classes with more than 6 entries, classes marked *** are payback 1st - 4th.

Judge’s decision is final. Rider’s age as of January 1, 2011. AQHA rules will be followed. NEGATIVE COGGINS PAPERS REQUIRED BY STATE LAW. 
Show committee reserves the right to cancel, change or combine classes. Announcements made the day of the show take precedence. Stallion Handlers must be 19 & over. Dogs must be leashed. Proper attire must be worn. Certified ASTM/SEI helmet must be worn for hunter hack classes. FOOD STAND ON GROUNDS PROVIDED BY RRR 4H CLUB. 

*1. ***Open Halter*
2. Weanling/Yearling Halter 
3. AQHA Halter – In Memory of Glen Woodward
4. Color Halter 
5. Pony Halter (56” & Under)
6. Western Halter 
7. English Halter 
8. 4-H Member Halter 
*Grand & Reserve Halter *_(1__st & 2__nd place winners of 1-8)_ 
*9. ***Open Showmanship*
10. Showmanship 13 & Under
11. Showmanship 14 - 18 
12. 4-H Member Showmanship
13. Leadline _( No other class for this rider_) 

*Performance Classes *
14. Walk Trot Pleasure 10 & Under
15. Walk Trot Western Pleasure 11 – 17
16. Walk Trot Western Pleasure 18 & Up 
17. Walk Trot English Pleasure 11 – 17 
18. Walk Trot English Pleasure 18 & Up 
- 10 Minute Break -
19. Novice Hunter Hack over 2 x’s (18”) 
*20. ***Open Hunter Hack over 2 x’s (18”)*
- 5 Minute Break -
*21. ***Open English Pleasure *
22. English Pleasure 13 & Under
23. English Pleasure 14 – 18 
24. 4-H Member English Pleasure 
*25. ***Open English Equitation *
26. English Equitation 13 & under 
27. English Equitation 14 – 18 
28. 4-H Member English Equitation 
- 10 Minute Break -
*29. ***Jr. Horse Western Pleasure *
*30. ***Sr. Horse Western Pleasure *
*31. ***Ladies Western Pleasure *
*32. ***Open Western Pleasure *
33. Western Pleasure 13 & Under 
34. Western Pleasure 14 - 18 
35. 4-H Member Western Pleasure 
*36. ***Open Western Horsemanship *
37. Western Horsemanship 13&Under 
38. Western Horsemanship 14 – 18 
39. 4-H Member Western Horsemanship

Ribbons 1st – 6th places

*For information on this show call: *
_Tammy Brigel 630-554-8114 or 630-849-5400 _

Warning: Under the Equine Liability Act, each participant who engages in an equine activity expressly assumes the risks of engaging in and legal responsibility for injury, loss, or damage to person or property resulting from the risk of equine activities. 

The RRR 4-H Club, Harris Forest Preserve, and all other affiliates are not responsible or liable for any injuries, damages, or losses sustained in any way to exhibitors, spectators, volunteers, Horses and/or property. No Alcoholic beverages allowed on premises.
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-shows/may-1st-horse-show-kendall-co-83635/#ixzz1L1gmvXF3
​


----------

